# Game Design 113: Duplication



## Fetfreak (Jun 10, 2013)

I agree. In a way, this has brought us Pathfinder. I'm not a fan of it but they have taken the old and turned it into something new.
As for myself I can guarantee one can learn a lot from other systems, if you dissect them precisely and understand how they work.


----------



## Jhaelen (Jun 10, 2013)

Challenger RPG said:


> When I see an interesting new game I’ve never played before, the ideas strike up the creative juices. I immediately take what sketchy knowledge I have of the game and build it from the ground up. Whatever supplies are necessary I either grab or improvise.



Ha! That's me after my first contact with roleplaying games and again after my first session of AD&D 
In the latter case it triggered the development of my own rpg system since the 'real' AD&D was nothing like what I imagined in the beginning!

I also used to rebuild boardgames I liked, mostly because I was low on money. Ah, good times!


----------



## Challenger RPG (Jun 17, 2013)

@_*Jhaelen*_ : That's the way to do it.  I love to hear those kinds of stories.

  @_*Fetfreak*_ : Well said. I like how Pathfinder made their approach. Not too crazy, but fixing things along the way, tool.


----------

